# squirrel hunts in GA.



## shortgo (Apr 11, 2011)

does any one know of any hunts going on in ga comming up soon,ukc,nkc,atfa?


----------



## moagie25 (Apr 11, 2011)

Johns Mtn has a UKC sq Hunt June 25 2011also a UMCA Cur Hunt on May 28 2011 Come hunt with us your more than welcome,Mike


----------



## simoncreek okie (Apr 14, 2011)

Im working with a few of my friends rt now trying to organize a NKC squirrel hunting club in or around Walton county. I would like to host some sanctioned squirrel hunts as well as some buddy hunts just to get together with like minded folks and have a good time.  Any interest would be appreciated....


----------



## Melvin4730 (Jun 20, 2011)

There is also a squirrel hunting club in Dawsonville, GA that holds squirrel hunts throughout the year.

Gold City Squirrel Hunters
8111 Hwy 136, Dawsonville, GA 30534
Take Hwy 53 to Dawsonville from 400, go to
the square, take Shoal Creek Rd to
Hwy 136, turn Left, go 6 mi, clubhouse
is located on Left

What kind of dog are you hunting?


----------



## 5 string (Jun 20, 2011)

johns mtn has some good hunts i think we havin one the last sat of every month, think a nkc ga state hunt in late august


----------



## Melvin4730 (Jun 20, 2011)

I've been to a few hunts at the Johns Mountain club. I've always had a good time.


----------



## 5 string (Jun 27, 2011)

congrats mack on your win sat!


----------



## shortgo (Jul 7, 2011)

*nkc*

heyguys, are yall hosting the nkc state hunt in aug.


----------



## moagie25 (Jul 8, 2011)

*nkc*

yes we are hosting the Ga State in Aug. on the 27th.Come hunt with us.


----------



## black an tan man (Jul 10, 2011)

where is the state hunt at?


----------



## moagie25 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dalton,Ga I-75 to exit 326 go west 1 mile club on the right. Signs will be posted for more info call706-483-0901 Mike


----------



## shortgo (Aug 10, 2011)

*how close*

been looking at some maps how far away is an exit with motels.


----------



## moagie25 (Aug 14, 2011)

*motels*

Less than 10 miles either way, for ones that are pet freindly.


----------



## womtom (Aug 21, 2011)

My daddy puts on an atfa hunt in cedar crossing ga every year in january. We have plenty of squirrels and good hunting u should attend.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Aug 21, 2011)

I went to the AFTA hunt last year in Cedar Crossing, GA. It was a lot of fun. Lots of dogs and good food.

I think the young man that guided my cast in the morning hunt said something about his Dad putting on the hunt. Was that you?

My name is Mack McClain. I hunted a little female feist named Spoon. One of the other hunters in the cast was named Lucky. We hunted down by a big river, but that is about all I can remember.


----------



## womtom (Aug 22, 2011)

Yes that would be me Dustin Wommack. We hunted on the altamaha river.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Aug 22, 2011)

Cool...Dustin, its good to hear from you. You had us in squirrels all morning. I look forward to making it down again to the ATFA hunt.

The dog in my Avatar is the Spoon female.


----------



## womtom (Aug 25, 2011)

spoon looked real good. Looking foward to seeing you!


----------

